# T-Shirts, Hats or Something Else?



## jar546 (Jun 24, 2013)

Even though Taunton helps us out with our Code Check 7th Edition giveaway, it still costs us in the neighborhood of $14 after we ship it out.  In place of doing that I have had quite a few requests for hats or tshirts.  I don't have any but I do have a great connection as my cousin owns a print shop that also does custom tshirts, hats, etc.

Would you prefer to have hats, tshirts or something else. We can sell them in the store and do some as a giveaway to new Sawhorse subscriptions to keep us alive.  This is a bad month for Google AdSense for some reason so we need more Sawhorses.

I can design a hat, you can design a hat or shirt and we can all vote on it then I will get them made.  I will front the money based on the interest we have here but I know my costs can be close to half of what the books are costing to give away.

Please, lets have an active, productive discussion on this.


----------



## cda (Jun 24, 2013)

Are you looking for ideas??

" I posted on building forum and all I got was this shirt"

Not sure how to post a symbol of  "icc with a slash through it"


----------



## RJJ (Jun 24, 2013)

It would need to be simple on the design side.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 24, 2013)

I would surly describe this as a professional website. I would love to have a white shirt with a logo on it suitable to wear to the office. (and the board room) I would be more than willing to cover the full cost.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 24, 2013)

This is my plan for this year's holiday theme:

View attachment 731


How many orders can I count on?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 731


/monthly_2013_06/tacky.jpg.75f040101a49c772ef30345ff00ee856.jpg


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 24, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> This is my plan for this year's holiday theme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't light up?

I would be interested in shirts and agree with RJJ on the design, but I feel something a little nicer than a T would be more fitting for the members here. This dependent on budget and if you could unload them of coarse.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 24, 2013)

Something like this?

Men's Long Sleeve Shirt - Dutch Blue


----------



## jar546 (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is a link to one of the main suppliers that we will be using.  Give us some catalogue numbers.

https://www.alphashirt.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/browse-category-all.w


----------



## jar546 (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is something basic.  Very basic.  Anything and everything can be changed from color to words to font, etc.

View attachment 734


View attachment 734


/monthly_2013_06/572953c88d86d_TBCFLogo.jpg.800b3c08a3d1e9e91d001e0352a1b6f3.jpg


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 25, 2013)

code enlightenment


----------



## pyrguy (Jun 25, 2013)

I  saw a couple, CH500, CH580, D500 and D610, with just a quick look. I would rather 100% cotton. Poly and I don't get along well.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 25, 2013)

As far as color schemes, ..IMO, I would replicate the color scheme of the banner at the top

of the Forum, say something like grayish blue letters against a lighter colored background

of gray. I would also separate the lettering for easier reading & identification of the

Forum name.

FWIW, I prefer the polo style of short sleeve shirts.

.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 25, 2013)

I would like to see a SAWHORSE tee.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 25, 2013)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> I would like to see a SAWHORSE tee.


I was going to make a Sawhorse option or separate altogether.  We are still just in thinking mode so keep the comments coming


----------



## pwood (Jun 25, 2013)

baseball hat with" building codes forum. com" with a  picture of a sawhorse above it and "member" above the sawhorse


----------



## ewenme (Jun 26, 2013)

If embroidery were an option [at the expense of the requestor] it might be nice to have our 'handles' on the pocket of a shirt, or on a hat, instead of 'member'.  I could see "Uncle Bob" with a sawhorse hat or shirt; and many others. I like the idea of 100% cotton shirts, as they are safer than polyester in a lot of situations. What do you think the costs would be if members/sawhorses would want to buy the products? Hat, shirt, etc?


----------



## peach (Jun 27, 2013)

actually, my give a way that ALL of my clients like best is 6" ruler/scale with a magnifying strip running the length.  I've seen them years later in the developers desks.


----------



## ICE (Jun 27, 2013)

How about a pocket knife?

A refillable pen with the web address on it.  A cool one like a Tombo but takes a cheap refill.  I need a pen with a lid or I forget to retract the damned thing and ruin a shirt.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2013)

I think there will have to be a committee put together to make these decisions so that this does not fall by the wayside.  It has been 2 full days with no input on this.  Maybe it is just a pie in the sky idea and not a good one.

Thoughts?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm all about nice shirts.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 30, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I think there will have to be a committee put together to make these decisions so that this does not fall by the wayside.  It has been 2 full days with no input on this.  Maybe it is just a pie in the sky idea and not a good one.  Thoughts?


Bullshirt, I'll chair it. fatboy just volunteered for Vice Chair. (Well really he didn't. Just doing some pishing!)


----------



## jar546 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok folks, I really want to get this up and running but from the activity here, I am not sure this is wanted by a lot of people.  We need some input and I simply don't have the time to make decisions on hats, shirts, colors, screenprint or embroider, etc.  I will, however design the name/logo if you want.  Other than that, it is in your hands.  We will be taking orders before we go to print and place an order with the printer so I don't end up with a large quantity of shirts that cost me a pile of money.

Have at it. I think it is a great idea.  Let's see how well you organize as a group.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff,

Don't take this wrong.

A shirt or hat is not something I would want.

I have found that you can make something that is really nice and people really like it but they will not buy it.

This is my opinion like it or not I just being honest.

If you made some really good beer and sold it at a very low price that might work. But would it be worth your time.

I know you work very hard at this forum and I would like to see make a lot of money.

Rick


----------



## jar546 (Jul 2, 2013)

T-Shirts, Hats or Something Else?

I have been receiving several requests for this type of stuff via email and pm for years.  I am acting on those requests just like I respond to everything else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff,

I was just responding to you post #22.

Best of luck


----------



## steveray (Jul 2, 2013)

I would do a polo type shirt or 2.....


----------



## jpranch (Jul 2, 2013)

How about monogrammed speedo's for me???


----------



## north star (Jul 2, 2013)

*$ **$ **$*





> "How about monogrammed speedo's for me???"


Why are you wearing so much clothing ?.....Go ahead andplace your order for a mongrammed Pouch!   

*$ **$ **$*


----------



## RJJ (Jul 2, 2013)

Across the back maybe! Stop ! Read the code before you answer!


----------



## peach (Jul 4, 2013)

Shirts/hats, etc are kind of an expensive option... the rulers are cheap and people USE them.  No one wants my pens.. they all want the rulers/scale/magnifiers.  I'll buy one of whatever we decide on, but I'd buy hundreds of rulers and give them away..

Marketing 101: give aways are cheap; some of them people keep.. and they'll go to the website listed.  The rulers are GOLDEN.. trust me.  (one or two tee shirts or hundreds of something else).


----------



## jpranch (Jul 4, 2013)

Just a thought but... Why not make the logo only available for download to only those who support this site as a benefit of membership with a release? (No trademark) Then they (or I could) could have what ever made locally? Saw Horses? Just thinking out loud. P.S. No speed'o's. Just threw that out for fun!


----------



## jar546 (Jul 4, 2013)

I think the issue with embroidery is that the logo must be digitized which last time I had it done was expensive.  Maybe it is not anymore.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 4, 2013)

Talk with Vanna

Vanna Sharp - Home


----------



## jpranch (Jul 4, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I think the issue with embroidery is that the logo must be digitized which last time I had it done was expensive.  Maybe it is not anymore.


Perhaps not as much anymore. As long as you have a high quality image that will transfer to their file format and there are no copyright issues it should be easy and not cost prohibitive.


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 8, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I think the issue with embroidery is that the logo must be digitized which last time I had it done was expensive.  Maybe it is not anymore.


Let me know if it's an issue.  I have access to software that can digitize images.


----------



## peach (Jul 14, 2013)

my t shirts all get relegated to cleaning day... no one but family and dogs ever see them.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 14, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I think the issue with embroidery is that the logo must be digitized which last time I had it done was expensive.  Maybe it is not anymore.


+

To digitize a logo should be around $75 and can be reused, same with a screen for a T shirt once created the printer can archive and reuse or owner can possess and resubmit each time.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jul 14, 2013)

Peach has the right idea!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 21, 2013)

Still waiting for a committee report.  Thanks!


----------



## David Henderson (Oct 23, 2013)

What ever it is I'm in. Always did like the zoo zoo's and wham, whams


----------



## ICE (Oct 23, 2013)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> What ever it is I'm in. Always did like the zoo zoo's and wham, whams


Where ya been hanging David?

Urban Dictionary: zoo zoo's and wham wham's


----------



## cda (Jan 16, 2014)

How about this one::???

http://www.cafepress.com/mf/15065640/the-worlds-greatest-inspector_golf-shirt?productId=85912355


----------

